# Fire in Kolkata's AMRI hospital: 55 killed in Kolkata hospital fire



## Tenida (Dec 9, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/WOTOJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/okrg5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SyZZF.jpg




> KOLKATA: About 55 people were killed in a massive fire that broke out at the AMRI hospital in south Kolkata early Friday, West Bengal CM Mamata Banerjee said.
> 
> "Quick action will be taken against the hospital after proper inquiry," she added.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2011)

55 few minutes before I heard 20

R.I.P


----------



## Tenida (Dec 9, 2011)

Now its 68 bro  RIP


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

My sis wake me up from the bed telling me this news. R.I.P. to those who are dead. I'm feeling more sad considering the fact that my parents are two of the many visiting docs there. They went there and as per the latest news, death toll could increase a lot, and mat touch 100.


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2011)

What the heck yar. What value of life is this. People go into a medical facility to save their lifes, or to extend it. Here we have people succumbing. Seriously India, really needs to get rid of this: *Chaltha hain Attitude*. It frustrates me more and more day by day.

*FIR* = Forgetting IT is Required. This is all this useless piece of complaint holds in India today. 

God be with the families of those that suffered, and bless their souls.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 9, 2011)

Very sad. Reminds me of the Uphaar tragedy.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

Death toll = 73 (latest news)


----------



## Tenida (Dec 9, 2011)

Indian army were now involved for rescue operation....


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Skud (Dec 9, 2011)

Just goes to show there's no difference in a public and private entity in our country, all are equally b*******. Condolence to families of dead. RIP.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 9, 2011)

WTF !! 

This will never change in INDIA. Life is so meaningless in INDIA.

The hospital didn't had any Fire Fighting equipments, nor trained people to stop the fire there.

Kolkata is too bad in Hospital Facilities


----------



## Tenida (Dec 9, 2011)

Most of the private hospital here in Kolkata makes illegal  business with the patients family.They charges way higher than the official rates.Most the thing they don't  disclose. If they asked for the high bills, they can't give proper reason behind that.What is happening i don't know, but this is not right.
Today City of joy turn into City of pain.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2011)

^^ Very true, but there is nothing called 'official rate' anywhere in India.


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

It is now reported that the fire alarm was stopped so that employees can smoke inside. Is this a joke?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> It is now reported that the fire alarm was stopped so that employees can smoke inside. Is this a joke?



Unlikely tbh.


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2011)

Didi turns up, and announces the the facilities license is canceled. So pathetic.


----------



## kbar1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Now what? "Compensation" announced, a few "candlelight vigils" held, and that's it. Out of the general public mind.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 11, 2011)

May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> It is now reported that the fire alarm was stopped so that employees can smoke inside. Is this a joke?



Apparently they switched off the fire alarms to prevent it from going off for false reasons.

Latest update is that a inquiry has been ordered. Just hope that the real culprits do not walk free due to some loopholes in the law.


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 11, 2011)

Alipore magistrate today sent six AMRI directors to 10 days in police custody.Death toll rises to 92.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> It is now reported that the fire alarm was stopped so that employees can smoke inside. Is this a joke?





Liverpool_fan said:


> Unlikely tbh.





abhijit_reddevil said:


> Apparently they switched off the fire alarms to prevent it from going off for false reasons.
> 
> Latest update is that a inquiry has been ordered. Just hope that the real culprits do not walk free due to some loopholes in the law.



Was there SMOKE DETECTORS installed in the first place ?? 

I heard in the news story, they had removed them after the inspection by Fire Officials were over, when the building was given a LICENSE to operate as a health care facility.

In Kolkata, Smoke Detectors, Water Sprinklers, etc are available for RENT, which the building owners hire during inspection and return them back after getting the permission.

This practice should stop immediately. Officials should do a random check on every important public building every now and then, to ensure, this equipments are not removed and are working in proper condition.

You and I as a Citizen do have the right the inspect such equipment in the public buildings as well.

So, Guys keep your eyes open, the next time you visit a public building.

*Some Tips:*

When you go on a holiday and stay in a hotel or visit a Hospital, Railways Station / Metro Station / Airport / Malls.

You should be ready with some basic knowledge of the following:

1. You should know the nearest EXIT points from the building.

2. You should know what type of FIRE FIGHTING equipments are installed and where it is installed.

3. You should know how to operate a BASIC Fire Extinguisher ( Popular are ABC type )

4. Rescue others with yourself immediately from the building.

As I am a frequent Flyer I have noticed most of the passengers on an aircraft does not give attention to the instructions of the CREW, on safety measures.

However, at least one should know the BASIC.

1. How many EXITS are on the plane, and which is the nearest to his/her seat.

2. How to break open the DOORS of an aircraft.

3. Where the LIFE VEST is stored and how to use it.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, the smoke detectors were there, and they did work..in fact fire alarms went off too.
Sprinklers did not work because there was no fire inside the wards or the passages and the temp.did not rise  even at 5 am to turn them on.
There were two fire exits in each floor mate, but when the lights were out the visibility was near zero, the thick smoke made matter worse.
One thing was never mentioned in any tv channel or news papers, neither the fire fighters nor the disaster management team had enough powerful light with them, the first respiratory mask appeared at 7AM.
How does the fire extinguisher help you in smoke?In fact the foam generated makes matter worse.
There was no fire in the wards, it was only smoke.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

@Tech&ME: You have said:


> When you go on a holiday and stay in a hotel *or visit a Hospital*, Railways Station / Metro Station / Airport / Malls.
> 
> You should be ready with some basic knowledge of the following:



Do you really expect patents can come out by themselves?
If they could they won't be there in the hospital.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 12, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @Tech&ME: You have said:
> 
> 
> Do you really expect patents can come out by themselves?
> If they could they won't be there in the hospital.



Are there ONLY patient in a hospital ?? 

- What about the relatives who are allowed to stay ( usually one ) with the patients ?

- What about visiting relatives ?

- What about nurses / ward boy / doctors / staffs ?

@*d6bmg* You as a visitor can also face such situation


----------



## Tenida (Dec 12, 2011)

*Tech&ME*-Thanks for your tips buddy


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

@Tech&ME: didn't think about that scenario (actually I don't know the exact rules & regulations).


----------



## icebags (Dec 13, 2011)

patients with highly serious condition/ under life support / icu treatment or the unconscious ones can't come out without professional care.

most these private hospitals are like these, they provide better treatment than govt hospitals in many cases but charge 5x/10x or more, take all the money but really care nothing about the patients.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 13, 2011)

My friends Aunt lost her life in Amri Hospital  She was admitted for broken legs and was supposed to discharge on the day the fire took place ....


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2011)

^^
Shucks man. Sad.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 13, 2011)

Tenida said:


> My friends Aunt lost her life in Amri Hospital  She was admitted for broken legs and was supposed to discharge on the day the fire took place ....



Its very sad.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2011)

RIP the ones who have lost their lives due to such a gross negligence of security measures, and that too in a hospital.
No one knows how many more would loose their lives, before such measures are thoroughly put to effective use.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 14, 2011)

Feeling very sad, I pray for their Rest in peace to god, those who are responsible for this miserable incident should be punished & be behind the bars.


----------



## nunkashta (Dec 15, 2011)

People tend to think of solution when there is a problem. There are so many buildings which flout rules. They pay some bribe and get away with the problem. It is the result of good people remaining silent. Ignorant people electing wrong candidate.


----------

